# 60cm ADA Naupaka Coast



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

The aquasketch [spring 2006]










Original Hardscape [August 25, 2006]










Add twigs, raise substrate level










Bright Sand










Foreground plants in










Me at work










Aquascape is planted [September 1st 2006]

Thanks for viewing everyone, and for the help I've received through this forum that made this possible.  If you want to see a better step-by-step, I'll post more photos soon in the "scraps" of my deviant art page (click banner)


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

Looking cool. What are the fish intended? 

Off-topic, but are/were you a dragonboater?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I was thinking a mix of some of the more common, unused tetras 

Dragon boater? No, but that sounds cool. I've never even seen a dragon boat before-- never even been to china ^^;


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

That aquasketch is great. I had to look twice to see if it was real or not. Nice work on the beachfront. Curious about the twigs? Will they hold up long-term or will the decompose and have to be replaced maybe 2 or 3 months out?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

The twigs were collected from a stream bed in Hawai'i. I've used these in tanks before, so I know that they are basically innert and won't decay-- or at least if they do it's so slow that it's not noticable.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks good Steven, I like your hardscape and how you placed the rocks. Looking forward to seeing some progress on this tank. Keep it up!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Very nice works of art.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Beautiful tank I really like the setup pictures too.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

nvm


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I believe the person who asked was from singapore. Probably thought he looked like someone he saw at a dragonboat race. I really doubt it was a racist comment.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

what do you mean by dragon boater, i think he was just joking, so nevermind him, Nice tank bro, i love the placement of the rock, keep us updated


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Please stick to the thread, if you have something not related to the thread you could use the PM feature to do so. Asking such questions like this will end up bringing rants to the thread which is not good.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Great start Steve (is the abbr. OK?). I'm glad to see you've finally gotten that tank! I do wish more people from 808 would show more journals...


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Looks good! I see your having fun with AS and Bright sand mixing. Man its a pain to get the AS out of my 90cm. Cant wait to see everything grown in.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback guys. 

Turtlehead-- I've admired your work too for a while; it almost seemed to me like we were in similar situations, being more serious aquascapers but still in college. We even share a last name, lol.

Dewmazz-- especially nice to hear from someone back in the islands-- Steve is just fine. 

Gabezone-- "Sou dana, hontouni mendokusee na mono da . . ." Yea dude, it is a major PITA to keep them separate . . . maybe one day after a water change and when the HC gets stronger I'll go in with the tweezers . . . ugh . . . "mattaku . . ." My Mom's Japanese, and I'm studying it in school so I always try to practice


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Jeez...that sketch is unreal! What did you use to create it? Whatever it was, you are extremely talented. I will be watching this tank closely....


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Steve,

Firstly you have a talent for sketching!

Secondly I love the scape. It is very original (to me at least) and the use of twigs is very interesting. The rock placement seems good, although the center large rock appears a little too dominating for my taste at present. Obviously things will appear very different when mature.

I look forward to seeing this progress.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the critique gf225. My personal opinion on hardscape is, the stronger the better!!  

The biggest weakness with the majority of scapes is not enough height in the mid-ground. When I was setting up, I actually wondered if that rock was too small!! This isn't iwagumi, but it is a scape based on rocks as the twigs are more high-lights than anything structural. Since the trend is for having very strong main-rocks in iwagumi, I decided to stick to that type of basic rock-gardening principle. Amano-sensei is using scapes with even more dominating main rocks, so I thought I'd go with something pretty strong here.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

WOW. Very impressed on that aquascape. Can't wait till it comes out, Geez. I wish I could get that tank!!!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks a lot Erik, and for the help and support you and all the other Oahu hobbyists have given me. Make sure to keep updated on your fifteen gal, and have it ready for me to photograph when I get home!!!!


----------



## heyman (Apr 4, 2005)

Sup Steven, your tank is looking pretty kool, I to will be setting up a 60cm
(someday)..
-Scott


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

original scape

very very nice pitures


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> Thanks for the critique gf225. My personal opinion on hardscape is, the stronger the better!!
> 
> The biggest weakness with the majority of scapes is not enough height in the mid-ground. When I was setting up, I actually wondered if that rock was too small!! This isn't iwagumi, but it is a scape based on rocks as the twigs are more high-lights than anything structural. Since the trend is for having very strong main-rocks in iwagumi, I decided to stick to that type of basic rock-gardening principle. Amano-sensei is using scapes with even more dominating main rocks, so I thought I'd go with something pretty strong here.


I understand. I guess my very limited experience with hardscape shows.

To be honest I'm nervously excited about positioning mine. I have some nice rocks but not sure how to combine them, if at all with the wood. I digress....

Keep up the good work Steven.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks guys!!

Scott, good luck man.

George, You'll be fine dude-- one thing I'd say is that if it's wood (like manzinita/old wood type) wood dominates, the rocks are used to prop the wood and hold sand apart from soil but really, wood rules. This scape, rock rules, and I made sure that was the case. It's possible to have both be important but . . . I think one usually ends up being stronger than the other.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Awesome work as always man! I remember wondering how you would do this layout in real life several months ago when you first posted the sketch. Nice execution. My only critique would be that I feel the first photo of the original hardscape was a little stronger. The "tightness" of the rock arrangment was more appealing, though spreading the rock out a bit might be best in the end... keeps all the hardscape from disappearing in the plants.

God I love those rocks! :shakes fist in envy) !!!!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

? Dennis, they weren't moved at all from one photo to the next. Only difference is that I put more substrate around/on top of them from the original to the later shots.

And, heh heh . . . well, some were bought in Japan, but quite a few are from Mount Fuji.










A shot of me at the top of Japan. XD

But, as you can see, there are just lots and lots of lava rock there. Not sure if Japanese lava rock is cursed, but I know Hawai'i's definitely is, so I'd rather risk Japan's.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Can't wait to see how this progresses. The aquasketch is amazing, it looks like an edited photograph! You've got a real talent there. Now if only you had unlimited funds to make them all a reality. Ahh, being a student sucks sometimes!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

haha, yeah it really does sometimes . . .

When I was in Japan, I dragged my Dad all the way to Niigata to see Amano's gallery (and convince him that what I was doing was worth it) lol.

His comment: "Wow, this is so so much better than TV . . ." ^^;


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

beautiful scape! waiting for the updates. setting up a 120g, i hope Kalihi Pets gets some E. Trianda in soon. so is this a long term tank or a summer only?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

This is a, "I plan to seriously compete with this tank so I'll keep it until I get some top-grade photos out of it" tank. My aim is to be done with this lay out by the time I head back home for winter break, then to dismantle it after winter break and start with a new scape next semester. If of course, it doesn't come together by December, I guess I'll have to go longer.


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

Great work Steven, 
Nice to see one of your illustrations come to life.
Good Luck!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> George, You'll be fine dude-- one thing I'd say is that if it's wood (like manzinita/old wood type) wood dominates, the rocks are used to prop the wood and hold sand apart from soil but really, wood rules. This scape, rock rules, and I made sure that was the case. It's possible to have both be important but . . . I think one usually ends up being stronger than the other.


Wise words. Thanks.


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

Great scape Steven, look forward to seeing it grow out.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

Update after 1 week:










Plants are growing well-- HC melted from the heat, but it's recovered and starting to grow in. I'm already trimming e. tenellus and r. green runners regularly to prevent them from running over the HC. B. australis already reached the surface, so I trimmed it back down to the height of the umbrossum-- when all the bground plants get close to the top, I want to do one major hack. Found some pest snails, but oh well, whaddy gonna do.

Set up shots are now in the scraps section of my deviantart page, with higher resolution than here. Also I posted some plant-close ups there as well. This photo will also be there soon in higher resolution. Enjoy!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Good job Steven, I see that us college guys are getting much more serious in this game now. I seriously don't know where the money is coming from but we are buying the ADA stuff. I have a 40g on it's third week, and I bet we can both say, E. Tenellus grow crazy in it.. As for my HC on week three, it's just starting to bounce back and grow. I too have tried to mess with the lily pipe and the bettle to get co2 mist on the plants, but I don't know when to stop the outflow from creating giant waves in my tank... I guess it's sort of balance, you don't want so much current but on the other hand you want co2 mist all over.
Also commenting on not finishing a tank layout, I never had the patience to actually finish a layout in my 10g, but I also want to watch my current layout from start to finish. I usually break it down every 3 months...

So what's the fauna going to be? And I also see that you have an air stone correct? Why not just lift the lily pipe at night? Maybe because you have to do it manually and not on a timer instead?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Pretty much nailed it on all points buddy 

e. tenellus looks like 3rd month on 3rd week. HC melted from the socal heat but bounced back and is carpeting nice now. And I also don't know where the money is coming from ound:

I've got Columbian Tetras and Emerald Eye Rasbora in there now. Also 2 otos-- I'll add more soon if these guys do well. They've been for a week now.

Planning on Amanos and maybe "wild form" neocaridina. I'm holding off on the shrimp until the HC gets a really strong holding-- which is fine since so far I just have dust and GSA. 

Have olive nerites on the way, and a little desk tank for their "hard-water retreat." Just like the olive nerites since they look almost exactly like the native hawaiian "pipipi" salt-water snails. 

Edit: Ok, I am a freaking idiot. I just looked up the info on "pipipi" snails and they ARE nerites. :loco: 

Nerita picea to be exact. Maybe I should try acclimating some to freshwater when I go home-- they are after all, the most common marine snail in Hawai'i (you'll find at least 20 living in even the smallest tide pool).


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

So hows ferts, lighting, and filtration? Sorry if you have to repeat yourself to answer my question, I just caught up to this thread.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

You have really green fingers. This tank looks great and will mature nicely in time for the coming ADA competition like you told us.  

We would love to have your aquarium photos when we open up the aquascaping section on our website soon. And perhaps we could also arrange a short interview with you and do up an article for you. Cheers!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Turtlehead--
-I'm dosing pretty much everything now. Don't have much skill at this, so I'm just following the tips from Rex Grigg's site using Watson dry ferts + excel.

-I'm running about 3-4 bps now through a glass diffuser

-Got 110 watts of lighting. I run half of it for 10 hours, and go up to 110 watts for the middle 5 hours. I had it at just 3 hours originally, but the HC seemed to need more so I upped it a bit.

--I'm using the EHEIM 2213 so I don't have much control over the flow of the filter, but it's working well I think.

Oh, and I set up the airstone because I had an extra pump and suction cups so I figured "Why not?" And like you said it's on a timer so that's nice.

BTW-- are there any photos of your 40 gal? The 80% ADA is much smaller right?

Aquaspot--
Sure just ask! I'd be glad to help you guys. 


I'm planning to do a "serious" photo-shoot this weekend, partially for practice, but really because I need some more polished photos of the tank for my deviantart site. I reached 1000 pageviews! It's a deviantart tradition to release something special when you reach 1000 so I figure this is good time to do a "deviation"-level photo shoot of the tank. Look for it on sunday or monday.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice to here you are taking some "serious photos" I would like to see those. As for the 40g, I will take some "serious photos" once I add the last huge plant species next weekend. As for now you can look at my blog in my signature for a sneak peek


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Here's a bit of a teaser for tomorrow:




























I messed around a bit with the camera today to practice for tomorrow-- stay tuned for a full tank shot! 

Also: If the shots look super green for you I'm sorry, I have no idea what's up with that-- the saturation looks normal on my PC's screen.


----------



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

What is a dragon boater?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I need to get me a nice camera, I envy you.....


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

You can check out check my deviantart site (banner in my sig) for the photos I took the day after the above ones (including full tank shots). There's a thread with them somewhere too. Also includes a full tank shot.

Updates? Green water, thread algae and others . . . the war has begun . . . I have a UV sterilizer, and hopefully a shipment of 100 wild-form cherry shrimp on the way (they're sold at 10/$1 as feeders in hawaii, so I'm getting a friend to send me a bunch).

After the photoshoot, I trimmed ALL the stem plants down to 1" in height. I had a bunch of RAOK threads running around. B. australis is giving me some trouble but star grass, r. rotundifolia, and surprisingly the m. umbrossum are growing back very quickly.


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

Do you feel that this your best aquascape yet?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah, I'd say so.

It's still a work in progress-- the HC died back so basically I had to start my carpet all over again . . . and I got a bad Green dust problem. However, I think it's going to turn out great. 

Actually, I guess it's hard to compare this scapes to things I've done in the past, cause this is the first I've had with pressurized CO2, and really the first scape I've done that wasn't a VERY small nano. 60cm is still small, but it's more of a med-small than a nano.


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

Steven,

I think that it's good that you are so motivated on the aquascaping side of things, and that you take it as a serious art form. I think it's great that you give others advice.

But... I see you critiquing a lot of tanks, writing a couple of articles for a various websites, etc... and if this tank is your best, it doesn't seem like you have the experience and knowledge of someone in a position to really do so. I think the hardscape is decent, but the overall execution, plant growth/shape and proliferation of algae makes the tank very lackluster.

Personally, I have been a meer farmer since I got started a couple years ago, and I am just now standing on the precipice of entering the serious 'scaping world with the belief that I have what it takes to make nice tanks, so I am not claiming to be experienced myself. BUT, if you really know what you are doing, I look forward to seeing your next tanks. You call Takashi "Amano-sensei", but then you dis the ADA gallery, and I don't think your best work holds a candle to a single tank in there. In other words, you can talk the talk, but can you walk the walk?

From your words in this thread, I trust that you will not take my comments as offensive.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

First of all, I appreciate the shadow of doubt Craig, and am not at all offended. Let me try to explain myself.

In regard to Amano, I often refer to him as "sensei" because of my deep respect for him from reading the "Nature Aquarium World" series, not from the current works from ADA.

A lot of people may find that funny, but while the scapes of Nature Aquarium World were not as refined, they showed me an amazing artist who I would deeply recognize. "Amano-sensei no tsuyosa mitomete iru koto desu."

Nature Aquarium World showed me an amazing, growing artist. I saw a real artist who was constantly struggling to expand his borders, develop his thinking, and try things he had never tried before. An artist who spoke of going to Africa, the farthest reaches of Japan, even in danger of eating poisonous potatos (lol), in the search for inspiration. An amazing, revolutionary, struggling artist, desparately trying to make something incredible. His scaping showed me this great spirit.

But, why have these amazingly innovative experiment type layouts suddenly stopped? Why do all the scapes come to look the same one after another? What is Amano-sensei doing? And I was even more sad to see that the top placers of 2007 fall into the same stagnant lay-out types. Has sensei given up on the spirit of art, and let himself be used as a money-maker for his company? These types of questions come to me painfully. The answers to them, I don't know.

Surely for him, creating such scapes takes no struggle at all. Well, we all become old, and some artists who I respect deeply, once finding a comfort zone, do not stray from it. Perhaps I am being too critical of Amano-sensei in that regard. But, in a time when Aquascaping is still in its struggling infancy, it's not good if the highest artist decides to just stop and rest in his comfort zone.

Craig, when it comes to algae fighting, dosing, equipment use . . . though I've read a lot about these things, this is the first time I've had a large enough tank, set up for long enough, with all the equipment and means to see these things first hand. Are you expecting that I could pull off everything flawlessly on my first real try?

You asked me if I thought this was my best, and I thought it somewhat strange because I thought of this as my real first.

Through my illustrations, and through my hardscaping . . . can you judge that when it comes to my art-vision skills, I may be able to "walk the walk?"

Well, I plan on quickly learning and gaining experience in tank care also, now that I have the opportunity. I look forward to showing you all something amazing in the future.

In the mean time, don't you find it strange that you should compare a person's very first real aquascape to Amano? That's the meaning of my attitude-- for me, and for everyone else to expect the very most of me because right now my dream is to go to the top.

Hmm . . . I also don't think you would care about me if my commentary had been stupid or ludicrous. Hopefully, I was of help to some.

Anyway Craig, I'll take the many times you've dug this thread up, and the attention you've paid me as a compliment. I'm very flattered.


----------



## Fome (Oct 29, 2006)

No offense mate, but I don't think you're in the keenest position to criticize Amano for the choice he takes in his career. Essentially, you're calling him a hack. An artist cannot go on creating inventive and unique aquascapes forever. If he wants to sit back, perpetuate and play on the styles he has founded by making beautiful aquariums, and enjoy his empire, then gosh darnit, good for him.

You do speak with an air of arrogance and expertize which is not reflected in your work. You may not recognize it, but it's definitely there. "Planning" on becoming a great aquascaper is not the same as actually doing it. Anyone can dream of doing great things, to accomplish them is the true feat.

By no means am I saying that I don't respect you, I actually enjoy this aquascape very much and I think you're very talented. I would definitely like to see more of your work, especially once you get the basics of plant growing down better (you admitted this yourself). I dont think Craig is comparing this aquascape to Amano's because it deserves to be, but because you're criticizing his scapes.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Well, I want to say I'm the kind of guy who plans on "walking the walk," but, 

When it takes 3 months to make 1 scape and I only have 1 tank, there's not much I can do to make the time go faster. XD I really wish I could do more, but I can't-- and I've been frustrated by my inability to act on my visions for a long time. Please be patient, and understand that I can only execute them 1 at a time, and it takes time.

If I do more aquasketches, will that help convince you that I am sincere in not just dreaming, but going for it as best I can? Though those are also very time consuming. As a college student doing this as my passion in my spare time, there's not much I can do to expand my portfolio faster.

Also, I think this scape will shape out well. Remember that the photos here were taken at 3 weeks. Sure, I've had some trouble, but I think that this lay out will clean up well, and if not be great, will be a great stepping stone for me.

As for Amano, I don't mean to say I don't respect his decision-- it just makes me sad is all. But I guess I can understand. I could not judge him as a person, but as an artist I can certainly critique him. I do believe, that there's something special to his old work that is lacking in the pieces his company manufactures.

As for my "arrogant air," like I said to Jason, I know it's a problem for me and I'm working on it. I'm not afraid to admit it and apologize for it though. I don't actually think of myself as some lord of the universe.  


And, in the critiqueing thread, I already posted my opinion that critiqueing is something that we should all do, regardless of position. It would thus make me a hypocrite to do otherwise.

Our critiques may have different value for different artists, but that's up to the artist to decide what value a critique has. If an artist chooses to see my critiques as of little use, thats a decision that's part of his process.

The important thing for my own sake, is to judge and interpret the critiques directed at me. Therefore, I am very greatful to hear the opinions of my peers regarding both my actions/personality, and my work because I am still growing as both a person and an artist.

Using my own name.

Showing all my work to others.

Trying to show my work even to those outside aquascaping.

Helping others as best I can.

Trying to share my opinions about art and aquascaping.

Working, and trying hard to expand my vision.

Signing onto this forum everyday and being active as possible.

Carefully considering the critiques of others about me.


I'd say I'm already doing everything I can to show my sincerety.


----------



## Fome (Oct 29, 2006)

I too am very frustrated by limited factors that won't let me create the things I want to (ie. temporary residence, money, experience, where I live, time, lack of a decent camera, etc.). This is not the best hobby for a college student, that's for sure!

And I totally understand the aquasketch bit. Except I sit in class and doodle plant arrangements and make lists of various tank parts, plants, and fish that I'd like to own. In labs I cruise the forums and look at pictures of planted tanks and aquascaping contests. In fact, I should be studying at this very moment!

I think you're overly concerned of what others think of your work. It's easy to see that you're talented and ambitious, there's no need to be so aggressive about it.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Haha, maybe you're right.

But with this aggressiveness, I get more critique, and get to learn more from others. Also, I get to meet and then get to know interesting and intelligent people and hear their thoughts-- even when they have only 8 posts. Perhaps that's not a good excuse, and my logic is probably flawed in this regard, but I am certainly glad of hearing from fellow members like Craig and Fome who have very good insight.

Edit--> Also, I'm supposed to be doing my Japanese homework right now. >.<


----------



## Fome (Oct 29, 2006)

Steven_Chong said:


> But with this aggressiveness, I get more critique, and get to learn more from others.


Naw, that's definitely a good point. It is a dog-eat-dog world out there after all and nice guys do tend to finish last.

...

not saying you're not a nice guy... you get my point.


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

Right on Steven. I think that you do have a lot of potential. You have put some energy into serious aquascaping on the forums, and that's great. I'm looking forward to your next tank.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Craig, before that though, please look forward to this one's completion. If I could just get the [email protected] HC to fill in, it would all be done . . .


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Steven_Chong said:


> Thanks Craig, before that though, please look forward to this one's completion. If I could just get the [email protected] HC to fill in, it would all be done . . .


Hello Steven.

I think you lack the patiente of letting things grow and mature by themselves. Remember that Nature has its time and ways to transforme herself so enjoy it as long as possible. I know I do with my tanks. I like to see plants slowly adapting to their environment and occupy the spaces that are destined to them. 

As to your tank, I would like to see and comment it in a more mature phase so I can observe your plant techinque and the way the overall composition feels.

Remember: be patiente and enjoy it as much as possible!

Regards,
André


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

There's patience, and there's real-life limitations Andre. I wouldn't be impatient without reason.

Right now, I'm in California, but on December 16th, the semester _will end,_ and I _will have_ to return to Hawaii.

In other words, I have about a month left to finish this lay out. If it isn't finished, it never will be and that's that.

I think that should help tell you why I'm a bit impatient here. :lol:

On one hand, the semester schedule is good because it forces me to need to start and finish new lay outs. In January, I will start a new one when I get back to school from vacation. On the other, it can be a bit pressing when something goes wrong . . .


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow Steven, I had no idea you were going to leave so soon, can you go to the mini meet we are going to have in the beginning of December? Everything's still in the air.


----------

